# Maine woodworkers



## Andrew1605 (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay, I decided to post here because the main ( pardon the pun ) thrust of my question concerns a professional aspect of the trade. I'm a professional, however I don't run my own shop, I work for others. I live in the midwest where the Industry has tanked completely. As a result , I'm looking for work elsewhere.
I have had interest from all over-Kansas, Indiana, Colorado, and now Maine.
The guy in Maine is actually interested enough to pay my plane fare for a two week trial working in his shop. 
My question is, does anyone have direct knowledge of Maine culture?
Anything you can tell me about the area's social, environmental, political scene ; whatever, I'm trying to collect some information in order to make a decision whether or not to even go for the two week thing. 
Feel free to send me a confidential message if your information/opinion is a bit too controversial for the forum. I want to know what you guys have to say.
Thanks.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

what part in Maine? I live in Boston, and although "Maine" has a certain aspect to it - there are really very different areas in it from the north, to the south, inland, and the coast… it really does vary. portland is prob one of the most civilized area in terms of 'city' feel.


----------



## Andrew1605 (Aug 30, 2009)

His place is close to Camden, Rockport area… a little bit inland I think. What appeals to me is the possibility of getting away from the city. I'm a bit of a " back to the lander" type, so I'm thinking the area has that sort of vibe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Long cold winters ;-))


----------



## justjohn49 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am from New Hampshire and the weather changes every firve minutes. I have visited Maine many times. The people there are very friendly and the scenery is breath taking. Driving the coastal Route 1 takes you through many towns and hamlets such as Camden and Rockport. As you drive you sort of weave inland and to the coast. I suggest you take advantage of the opportunity and see for yourself. You get to experience first hand for yourself much more than anyone can put into words. I love it here in New England, where a short drive takes you away from any city or visa versa. All the best to you Andrew, and what have you got to lose but two weeks in New England, and possibly an experience for a lifetime.


----------



## hvroberts (May 31, 2009)

OK, Take my advice, stay away from here. Once you come here and enjoy our coast and inland areas, you will not want to leave. "Maine, The way life should be" There, I have told you the real reasons to think about. I've been around, but I always return.


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

I live right smack dab on the Maine New Brunswick border. I have spent a lot of time in Maine. You will first notice the people there are incredablly nice, very gracious and generious. You will also be refered to as "from away". If you lived there for 50 years you're from away. If your family has lived there for 10 generations, you're from away. It isn't an insult it is just the facts. The winters are no colder there than they are any where else in north eastern US. Great place !


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Can I go with you? My parents live on Bailey Island and after I built their house it was dificult to come back to PA. That was in 89 and I still beat myself up for not moving there. The coast of Maine is beautiful and there is so much to do outdoors to keep you off of the computer. You will not be disappointed with the move if the shop you are going to will keep you busy. The from away part is is hilariously true! Living on an island even had people that lived inland labeled as highlanders, from their own state of course. If you were in transit to Maine and your parents were Mainers and you were born in the car before you reached the border you would be considered from away. LOL


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I want to go :^(


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Did you ever go? I just discovered this and I'm from maine about 100 miles from the area you're talking about.


----------

